# Two lessons learned today



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Being a new trapper I learned two valuable lessons today while trapping raccoons. I forgot to set the pan tension before I put my traps out which led to my baits being robbed and my traps not going off! Second lesson was to make sure to have tools in your trapping bag to work on traps in the field. I had to hike back to the truck to get a screwdriver to work on the trip pans. A nice 1/4 hike back to the truck!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well all I can say is....you were not alone. I am sure you were not the only one. I remember trapping beaver through the ice. Forgot my wire...had to walk back a mile. Took a short cut through the marsh in January. Fell through not once, twice but three times up to my belly. Got the wire and walked back...it was 8 degrees that morning.

Trapping is not for the lazy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bad luck Mike!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Happens to all of us ! I'm so forgetful I pack way too much to carry now. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

better to have more than you need than to not have what you want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Work up a back pack with all the little things you 'll need and take it every time. That's what I have for predators, I have a list for big game to switch out the contents.


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Great idea! I've got to get a list of items to take with me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Common sense dictates the majority of what I take, the other stuff is job/hobby specific.


----------

